# Sticky  for the newbs and everyone else



## hell no they wont go

i know there constaintly going to be new people joining this forum who have either been in this breed or are new to it but i thought it would be nice to at least every now and then post some pitbull basics for those who are new to the breed yeah they can ask their own questions if they have an but im sure if we add facts we will cover some topics and well facts that may have never occured to them but are always importiant to know so those of you who have been in the breed a while or just know a bunch about this breed post what youl ike please i am also interested to see what we all have to say.

i'll start with some basics


# 1 color means nothing in this breed it does not indentify rarity or temperment merle coloring is a sign of a mix and health issues.

#2 an american pitbull terrier is a dog that weighs anywhere from 40 to 65 pounds give or take male or female

#3 an american bully is a heavier set dog usually from 70 to 100 pound depending on where you get them and how they were bred some can be as short as an english bulldog some can be a healthy height...i'll let the american bully people cover the american bullies they will know standards better.

#4 the american pitbull terrier WAS a fighting dog and it is not uncommon for even the most well socialized apbt to have dog agression

#5 an apbt (well bred) will not be people agressive but may attack only if it feels highly threatened by a person or an owners life may be at steak an apbt would rather lick a burglar to death then bite it THESE ARE NOT GUARD DOGS NORE ARE THEY MEANT TO BE VICIOUSE IF YOU WANT A GUARD DOG GET A DIFFERENT BREED!

#6 the term pitbull is only a term that repersents 20 plus breeds that look similar that the genral public can not tell apart so they fall under the pitbull category sad but true the name for this breed is the american pitbull terrier 

#7 DO NOT BREED YOUR PIT UNLESS YOU ARE A REPUTABLE BREEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if anyone wonders why i am sure over half the people on this forum could easily explain so if anyone wonders why i put that feel free to ask away please!


ok waiting for others to add their imput and facts i know there are a hell of a lot more then 7!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Good thread Jess.

8. The APBT is a working dog. If you are looking for a couch potato look for a different breed.

9. The APBT is one of the most persecuted dogs with BSL looming everywhere so be sure you are a responsible onwer and show your dog in the most positive way you can.


----------



## hell no they wont go

wait another thing i forgot to post

#10 try to avoid heavy chains or using a chain as an every day collar and leash one it is probobly uncomftorble for your dogs and i have seen plenty of dogs with raw necks from oversized tight chains not only that but it makes the breed look bad and it makes you look like a trouble maker we DONT need any more bad images of this breed dont worry most people will unfortunately be intimidated by your dog just by looking at the breed alone never mind making it even worse by adding sinister items. i left out spiked collars because i think that is more about personal preference i mean the spiked collars that arent 4 to five inched spikes with rows and rows of spikes and extremely thick the same goes for spiked harnesses i do not see thar much of a problem with spiked collars that are just one row of spikes and not a super thick collar. this is not a rule pit owners must follow but a damb good suggestion.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

good post!!!!

#11. Red Nose, Blue Nose, Black nose, carry no importance or ranking for the APBT. It is simply the color of their nose.

This could add on to #2

Since the APBT is a medium sized dog, they do not qualify for large breed food. Even though and AMBully can reach 100#s that ALSO does not qualify it to be large breed. Please stick to REGULAR/ MEDUIM dog food.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

#12 Dog parks are setting your pitbull up for failure. Stay away from traditional dog parks becuase it only places your dog in a strenuous situation. Even if your dog is the best trained dog in the world, you cannot trust other owners to have spent the same ammount of time and energy into training their dog. IF and incidents does occur, u and your dog will most liekly be put to blame simply becuase you ahve a pitbull.


----------



## MY MIKADO

13. The APBT needs lots of socialization. I have many breeds of dogs but my pitbulls need to see new people all the time or they act weird. Join a dog club or set-up a taining schedule with a rsonal trainer to help you out.


----------



## hell no they wont go

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oh of course this is the rough draft...  im just saying when its finished  at least its in their inbox, and i dont know about u but i have a message in there and that *1 UNREAD* is always bold... it bugs the sh*t outta me until i read it


yeah usually a little box pops up for me telling me i have a mssage plus if something like that were to happen may want to get rid of some of this chatting on topic its fine and all but not too informative if this were to be something used to inform a group of people. i like the way u think.

#14 if you own a dog agressive pitbull it may be a good idea to carry around a break stick it is a wooden wedge shaped object used to pry open jaws if you own one be careful people see break stck and instaintly assume fighting dog. i would have posted a website on break sticks but the only ones i could frind were about how break sticks are only used for pitbulls dangerouse jaws blah blah blah only dog fighter have them more blah blah blah but if you have one or get one keepit on you when you have your pit but keep it hidden until needed.

#15 along with 14 i will talk about the break stick and other things pitbull owners use that make people think they are dog fighters, treadmill, spring pole, and muzzles. there is nothing wrong with these items i would have to say a spring pole is definately favored around these parts but does mean you are a dog fighter. all these items are handy but make you look bad yes they can be signs of a fighting dog the public isnt completely wrong but they will blame you of fighting if you have any of these things even if they see you dog or dogs dont have scratch on them never mind battle scars and whatever else a fighting dog may look like. not evryone will think this if u have any of these items just the ignorant and wanna be know it alls. this is just something to keep in mind and be prepared for if you get acused of dog fighting. i personally think abreak stick should be carried by all owners who have agresive large breed dogs especially an owner who cant physically handle breaking up a dog fight. just saying if you own any of these please be aware of what most people will think of you i personally do no get why a spring pole would be a sign of a dog fighter but it said so on that micheal vick case they showed on tv and i have heard it mentioned that they were used by dog fighters usually its on the internet people bash stuff like this ah the internet the wonderful world of talking even if you dont know anything about whate er it is u are talking about gotta love it


----------



## diva

Keep your dog contained at all times. APBTs can be great escape artists. Make sure the equipment you are using is strong enough to hold a bulldog. Inspect collars, chains, fencing, and all other hardware on a regular basis.

Socialize and exercise your dog daily.

Never leave your dog unattended with other pets.


----------



## hell no they wont go

i was just reading a thread that made me want to post this as well.

what is now #19 the apbt is not meant to be a heavily muscled bulky dog in the least bit. they are a lean muscled athletic dog sure they are meant to be lean muscled but that does not mean they can not have some real nice defined muscles i have seen some very muscly pits that yes were lean muscled but definately noticable from a distance. if you want a big muscled bulky sort of dog you will most likely want an american bully instaed an apbt should not give you bulk at all.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

to add to your post... i read this somewhere but i remeber them comparing the dogs to people

apbt=is more like a swimmer,or runner
ambully=is more like a body builder


----------



## hell no they wont go

lol thats a good one. 

hmm lets see ne thing else i can come up with before im off the computer...


#20 i think this is a good one i actually learned it from my dog training teacher. Never let your dog greet another dog if one or both of them are on leash. reason first off they can easily get entangled which could lead to a fight and again pitbull and dog fights= bad outcome! second off some dogs are friendly off leash but some have leash agression so if an owner says yes my dog is freindly ask if the dog has leash agression this means a dog is only agressive on leash because it feels confined like if it gets in a situation it doesnt want to be in on leash it realizes it is on a leash and prolly has nowhere to go so the fact they are confined makes them leash agressive and you do not want your apbt greeting a dog that sees anything as a threat while it is on leash. again dogs can get tangled and strangled if that happens a fight may break out not only dangerouse for the dogs but now the owners have to dive into that mess and try to break up the fight without any battle damadge bfore the dogs get hurt or strangle themsleves. so no greeting other dogs on a leash bad idea. this is another good reason to carry a break stick.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I think we need to add that when you have your APBT with you you should be watching what they are doing. I know alot of people get to talking and do not see the warning signs and then bad stff happens. Be aware of wht your dogs signals are saying to you about his/her surroundings.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

#21???

just becuase the breeder who sold you your pups "says" the pup is a purebred, doesnt mean it without paperwork. U must have both the Dam and Sire registered to trace the bloodline to prove they are a "purebred" even then it may not be true, papers get hun all the time


----------



## hell no they wont go

#22


to tell the difference between a reputable breeder and a back yard breeder.

REPUTABLE: they will have all dogs registered under an organization, they have "papers" for all their dogs and will give you za copy of these papers when making a purchase, their dogs will have some sort of titles to their names, their dogs will have been health and temperment tested and will have proof of it, their dogs will strictly fit breed standards, they will have a kennel name, they will not post dogs for sale on yahoo answers, youtube, any social website, or use news paper ads,they will be concerned about who is adopting pups and will usually ask you questions to see how suitable you are as an owner,they will not breed sibling dogs, they will NOT advertise for color.


Back yard breeder: someone who breeds for these reasons, they want a puppy, they want extra cash, they just want to, they think they have a nice looking dog, they may or may not have papers if they do they are often "hung"their dogs do not fit breed standards physically, mentally, or health wise sometimes and often all three ESPECIALLY in the american pitbull terrier, they will seem to not know or care about how overpopulized this breed is nore will they understand or care that more pits are put in the pound each year due to over breeding they will usually say this breed should be bred more to help teach how great they are or some junk like that, they may not want to show you a parent or both parents, they will not beable to provide you with poof health or temperment testing, their dog usually dont come from any bloodlines or any known bloodlines, they will tell you till they are blure in the face their dogs are purebred but will not provide evidence, they will sell for unreasonable amounts of money with the stupid sales pitch RARE BLUE NOSE$$$ RARE RED NOSE$$$ RARE MERLE$$$$ RARE GERM AN BRED PIT$$$$ (no such thing as a german bred pit but i have heard the term used at least three times before and merle is definately a mutt) they usually will not bother to ask you questions to see if you are good for the breed since all they care about is cash and do not want any lingering puppies. the list for bybs can go on and on they come in all forms and places with all different reasons


#23 pitbulls DO NOT have lock jaw, thier brains do not swell as they get older causing them to go crazy, they DO NOT turn n anyone at the drop of a dime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gator912

great post ,we as apbt owners are frown upon by alot of people because of the owners that don't take care of the pits.these dogs are not as bad as people think its their owners.please take care of your dog or give it to someone else that can...


----------



## hell no they wont go

#25 if you want a new pit there is nothing wrong with pound pits they are usually there due to over breeding some back yard breeder just had to breed dogs that no one wants. or i also find because someone is moving and their new place wont allow pits. if they werent worthy of adoption they would be put to sleep some of the most loving loyal pits come from pounds and arent even in there because of what most people would think like they are viciouse, or are fighting dogs like mnetioned if that was the case they would be put to sleep!!!


----------



## rosesandthorns

Pits learn easier and listen more if you keep a calm voice. Do not hit or slap your pit. Verbal correction is all that is necessary. #17?


----------



## hell no they wont go

i believe #26?


ne way to add on to the no hiting violence only condones violence a violent owner = a violent dog no matter what breed hiting solves nothing and proves nothing...exept the fact that you obviously dont know what you are doing and probobly need some anger management classes. no need for abuse!


----------



## hell no they wont go

#27To you your pitbull may be a doll BUT be prepared for others crude opinions about what a vicciouse bab y eating beats you have. just think of it this way they do not understand and they probobly never will. with that in mind keep this in mind to as a pit owner you are now obligated to educate people as much as you can to help better the breed. A responsible pit owner even one just starting off and do not know a lot about the breed yet the least you should tell people who are weary of your dog is that your dog is a loving companion and is a heck of a lot friendlier then they would think. knowledge is power if you are going to own the breed at least stand up for the breed.
which will lead me to my next point

#28 pitbull pride if you own a pitbull and are very proud of that fact let everyone know you enjoy your dog and you are a proud owner of the breed you can for starters take advice from #27 also i reccomend when people ask you what breed of dog you own do not say a staffy or some other bully breed or reply you do not know tell them the truth it is an american pitbull terrier (please do not use the slang term pitbull) this way weather they like your breed or not they will get the jist that you must be a proud owner for not hesitating to tell them what breed you own. i do not reccomend this so much for people who live in areas with some sort of bsl unless they are confident and aware of what is happening with bsl in the area and will not get introuble for owning the breed. (bsl: breed specific legislation or as i like to put it bossy stupid losers.) i am sure all of you can also come up with your own ways to show pitbull pride but i do not reccomend owning a pitbull if you are going to worry too much about how others feel about your dog and you for owning one that is part of a pitbull parents life so make sure you have a thick hyde cuz those nasty comments can really get to you i think all pit owners should be strong minded and well stubborn in their ways because if we werent then we would let people walk all over us and tell us what to do with our dogs and junk. i mean we are a great group of people look at this forum for instance but by no means do we let the ignorant and wanna be know it alls tell us what to do how to live or pretty much walk all over us just because of the breed we own! keep that in mind a pitbull owner must be pretty head strong and knowledgable i hate pit owners who go around vomiting out what they call facts example" yaeh i own pitbulls but i have one red pit who always has to be seperated cuz he is a red nose and that is why he is so mean if you want a pit dont get a red thats where i screwed up" someone literally said that to me yeahmy first reaction was to laugh i found it a bit hunorus but i did do my part on educating i dont think he took it but at least i did what i could.


----------



## hell no they wont go

well martys brewing something up. 

hmmm...
#29
all diferent kinds of weather can effect this breed they are a short haired dog and are prone to over heating (especially if they are dark colored)and hypothermia. if you plan on keeping a pit outside make sure it has shade freash cold water and a dog house with warm blankets and not so much of a draft. they are also pretty lab like when it comes to finding stuff to occupy themselves sooo make sure you walk around your yard and get rid of anything harmful to them such as any junk laying around, mushrooms are a big one, make sure you do not have any plants and also make sure your dog is properly confined fences should be burried pretty deep in the ground and high enough so the dog can not jump or climb over ESPECIALLY if they are also tied up because they could strangle themselves by trying to jump a fence. do not rely on electrical fencing if labs and other breeds even small ones can break through to get to a temptation it would be a piece of cake for a pitbull to do!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go

well i do know dogs are very tonal and pick up quickly on weather you are happy with them or upset with them by your voice alone. i still dont agree with swatting a dog for punishment purposes i do agree more with mikado like if i am outside trying to work with onyx and he is fixed on another dog and i have no way to grab his attention yes i will give him a swat on the butt more like a tap though in no means am i using it to punish or hurt just to snap him out of his trance then i put hi m back into a focus so he gets the point. ithe reason i do not agree with swatting on the butt for punishment purposes is because there is a huge list of none physical punishment and corrections you sem to be more along te lines of raiing your dogs with compulsion methods ( a dog works o avoid something unpleasent. i do apologize by your first post i took it more along the lines of just plain out hiting your dog. i still cant agree with you but if you know what you are doing and it works for you then no one can reall tell you to stop im just more concerned with the how...i also understand i ake things like correction and punishment to a different level im used to having to strategize which punishments and corrections are acceptable for different breeds of dogs and ifferent personalities of dogs so i do look very deeply into that area. i do not fully agree with compulsion methods but i do realise sometimes they are needed but i would only use them if there was no other opportunity for the dog to comply and the dogs situation could lead to the pound or even death if its problems werent fixed quick enough compulsion training is just very tricky if you ask me so manny things can go wrong. compulsion can be anywhere from a dog working to get a very tight flact buckle collar losened a notch if it complies or tightend a notch if it didnt to a shock from an e collar to stop barking. i just do not fully understand how you go about swatting your dogs im sure it cant be over carried away or too hard because you said yourself your dogs arent agressive. you just need to be careful on how you go about it im just used to people saying when they spank swat their dos for punishment and whn i see it one it does not look nowhere near as innocent as a spank or a swat it is more of a NO BAD BOY then a loud smack and usually a yelp or some other behavior that indicates fear or pain.so when i hear someone say they do that to their dogs i just automaticall take it as some sort of abuse because most people get overcarried away and use it more for revenge them a correction. that can lead to agression in any breed of dog.


----------



## hell no they wont go

ok ne way back on track i know there is a lot of knowledge floating around here so lets see some more advice!



#30 if you happen to own a pitbull that is black like i do please be aware that not only are people afraid of the breed but for some reason most people are afraid of black dogs of any breed so when they see a black pitbull that is like the worst thing for them. this is one goodreason as to why it is importaint to at least have your dog do some basic obedience such as walking correctly on a leash! your dog should not be pulling you in any way if you let your dog pull to where it wants the dog is being rewarded for pulling if your dog pulls try as hard as you can to be a brick wall i know pretty hard to do with a determined pitbull but at least resist as much as you can once can manage to hold your own while pulling call your dog back to your side and reward it. i mean public image is importaint with this breed probobly more importaint then most pit owners think. so if you have a pit pulling you down the street you are notgoing to look good and people will most likely come to fear your dog because it to them loloks like you can not control it so what would happen if it tried to go after someone or something and yo cant even correctly walk your dog? keep in mind this double the negativity if the pit happens to be black. so please do basic obediece with your dogs!


----------



## BedlamBully

hmm browsed thrgouh and didn't see this one so if its there sorry to double it up.

#31. You cannot tell a pit bulls bloodline by what the dog looks like. Bloodlines are traced by paperwork from a reputable registry such as the UKC or the ADBA, if you dog was not born with papers it will not recieve papers and there will be no way for you to trace their bloodline. period.


----------



## hell no they wont go

#32 just because your dog is wagging its tail does not mean it is happy. if you see your pit wagging its tail at another dog your best bet would be to stay clear your dog may be happy but not worth the risk to find out. a tail wagging means the dog is stimulated by something which can be agood thing or a bad thing. dogs that are in an agressive state may also wag their tails. personal story actually, i was walking my own dog there was a lab in a normal stance wagging its tail the owner let it approach my dog luckily while he was with me thank god but the lab tried biting my dog before it even reached my dog luckily the owner was strong enough to hold the dog back! anything that stimulates a dog especially agression and exitement can easily lead to a wagging tail hope you understand why not to let a pitbull approach another dog if you see its tail wagging and you do not know the other dog. i have also seen some dogs that clearly wanted to eat me wagging their tails in a very furiouse way. so just be aware a wagging tail does not always mean a happy dog!


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy

#33 To kinda piggyback onto #32, no matter how well trained your APBT may be don't walk off leash. You are just asking for trouble. APBT's are a special dog in the fact that they are very strong willed (terrier trait) and so they will do what they want at times no matter how much you call them, or try and grab a hold and because they are powerful dogs with lots of drive and stamina, you could be setting them, and yourself, up for failure. Be a responsible owner and keep it on a leash, avoid what COULD happen.


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy

#34 If you are not already an owner, before you decide to get one do AS MUCH research as possible. Make sure that you are selecting the right breed for your situation. They are like kids, responsibilties and all, some folks get dogs and don't need them ( kids too, but thats another topic and another for another forum). LOL


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy

#35 As a puppy you should feed your pit as much as it will eat, you can curb the appetite as they get older. Puppy stage is most important for development.

#36 Please I say again Please take your dogs to the vet. Most do but some don't. Vets might be able to point out signs of things going on in your dog before it is possible too late. If you can't afford Vet issues that might come up don't get a dog, or any pet for that matter.


----------



## hell no they wont go

if you raise your pitbull correctly and show it love and not violence your pitbull will NOT kill your baby no pitbull should ever do this without a reason but i find in the media when they say "pitbull" attack it has nothing to do with the american pitbull terrier but one of those other 20 plus breeds no one can seem to tell apart that fall under the pitbull category. this is ultamately a super awsome family and people dog! if you want to raise your pit correctly ou need to be stern but have a zest for life you should show your pit lots of love because no amount of attention for this breed never seems to be enough, you should execise your pit a LOT sometimes an underworked pit can become depressed and can even destroy the house due to lack of exercise basically boredome. so when getting a pit do not expect it to attack a family member but be aware if you have other pets you should work out some sort of plan so they arent near eachother when you are away. i can not guantee all pits wont show people agression if you by a pit from a byb there is no way to really tell if your pit will be well tempered since bybs usually breed very poor examples of breeds especially this breed and do not go through temperment or health testing. i can not say a pit from the pound will be the best people dog but i doubt the pound would even give an agressive pit a chance to be adopted a shy one yes agressive highly doubt i.


----------



## DaddyDiezel

@ kruella23: Congratulations on your new family member ! I'm looking forward to seeing photos, and if you already have them please point me in the right direction.

@ RosesandThorns and #17: Verbal reprimands are all that I now feel are necessary. An old neighbor owns a very intelligent Yellow Lab, Bell. When he saw my AST he told me that 'flicking it's nose' worked for him like a charm....

Needless to say I tried it lightly (Diezel's an ankle biter, but at 3 weeks I don't blame him) but only felt guilt aftwerwards. The 'flicking' didn't work at all, if anything he was pissed for about 3 days, until I babied him out of it, and I feel horrible for even thinking it would work.

I feel all that is necessary for any type of training:

1. Patience
2. Consistency
3. Conditioning
4. Tone of voice (works for me  )

#30-something?:
Please wait to remove a pitbull puppy from mom until the pup is aged at least 6-8 weeks. The mother's milk carries essential nutrients that help out the pitbull's immune system and growth. *IF* you do end up with a pitbull 'baby', do not feed your puppy store-bought cow's milk. The puppy's tummy cannot handle it and it could die. You can purchase puppy formula that should be fed to your APBT/AST until he is about 6 weeks. I was told Esbilac is the way to go.

(I'm only bringing this up due to experience...Diezel was given to me at 3 weeks! If I didn't give him a home the owner's were willing to give him to ANYONE! When I asked if I could wait till he was 7 weeks, she said 'he won't be here that long')


----------



## Chavezpits

Great topic and someone needs to list all these points together!
Sounds to me like maybe a topic for some show?


----------



## SnoopsMomma

I just want to thank you all for the facts and dang do they ring true. I told a friend of mine that I got snoop and I heard all the reasons not to have him. I had to set him straight on how good these dogs really are.


----------



## kami

can u plz give me a good idea that how can i differentiate between an APBT and an American Bully i mean whats the height difference what is the head size difference and how their faces can be differentiated? Thanks


----------



## geisthexe

TO ADD ABOUT TRAINERS 

A) Pet stores do not apply as dog trainers, PetSmart / Petco for puppy socialization class GREAT if you wanna socialize. 

B) Find a DOG TRAINER do there puppy class to there advance for group or go totally private. AS a Dog trainer I tell APBT owners to take group classes with there PUPPY to start the socialization process. If they have on 8 months or older I have them start in private so WE can figure out there socialization and Dog Aggression levels, if good APBT w/o DA then GO into group class for socialization with humans and dogs, if DA stay in private and have the DT continue to EVALUATE the dog while training. So they can give you there recommendations while in class and out.

C) If you adopt one from a shelter and you are having issues with it FIND A DOG TRAINER THATS ANIMAL BEHAVIOR CERTIFIED So you can find out the problem and fix it ... (DO NOT JUST GO AND TROUGH THE DOG BACK TO THE WOLVES "Animal Shelter" THATS NOW A REASON FOR THEM TO PUT THE DOG DOWN) The reason I state that is the Humane Society is always looking for a reason to put a wonderful APBT dog down. 

LAST NOTE: Remember taking your dog out of your yard good dog or bad dog ... they are a dog and dogs will do what they fill is necessary so dont think your dog is a GREAT dog with everyone or everything ALWAYS have caution while out in the world. BE a GREAT OWNER OF THIS BREED. 

Ok My 3 cents  .... GREAT IDEA FOR A POST/STICKY


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT

Kami Bullies are wide shorter and have bigger heads, APBT are more lean taller and have more of a square head


----------



## tgp4lyf

i know foundation is important for puppies, but is it true that u should feed it as much as it eats?

thanks for this thread guys! you're all awesome!


----------



## BarbaraTurner09

In 1835 Baiting became illegal in England,where bulldogs were used for companions, farm, stock work, fighting,baiting and hunting. 
When baiting became illegal, the new blood sport of dog fighting... to make the dogs more effective in the pits, selective breeding made bulldogs more aggressive to animals, in which a bulldog is not typically aggressive with their own breed..Scrappy sporting terriers were crossed into some of the fighting bulldogs ti enhance agility and performance. The crosses were called bull and terriers, and pit terriers. It is considered general knowledge that there were the first pit bulls....
They came from the old bulldog... mixed with a terrier...This is how the APBT got its name....

The APBT was imported to America after the civil war...In America to get away from the fighting stigma, the renamed the APBT to the American Staffordshire Terrier..Some believe they are 2 Different breeds, but they are one of the same. If you disagree thats ok... we all have our own opinion...There has been alot of imbreeding over the years, but one fact is that the APBT is a replica of the english bulldog, and that is where they originated from. They are loving, loyal, quick learners and easy to train... all the traits of the bulldog, and unremakable similarity... The terrier part is what makes them a little smaller in size.
according to ukc standards size ranges are as follows..
Males between 35 and 60 lbs Height 18-19 inches at shoulder
Females between 30 and 50 lbs height 17 to 18 inches at shoulder
The massive heads and broad wide bodies are not typical traits of the real APBT... they interfere with the breeds work ability and breathing ability... People breed them how they want and think bigger is better, but it takes away from all the APBT was originally bred for. 
And another fact is they rate at 94% in temperament testing... which is way above other breeds...
Another fact is they do not have the most human bites in K-9 history, they are broadcasted as if they do ,but they do not, the akita tops them all!! Pit bulls actually have a low number of unprovoked human attacks, but they just seem to hit headlines when the do bite... With their side of the story untold

They retrain faster than other breed even after they have been abused and mistreated... I know this for a fact!! i took in 2 abused APBT's, both the most adoring dogs i have ever had...anyway theres a lil history info for u... Thanks for reading, all replies welcome....


----------



## mattytang

Really great post 10 out of 10


----------



## lbvillaridge

hi everyone! im new to the site, not the breed!


----------



## Me&Max

... the pitbull needs "Positive press".... I take Max out walking in public allthe time just to let people see a pit bull that`s doing something positive. We as breed owners are the only ones who have a half a chance of changing the dogs bad rep. Every chance you get ,let your dog show off some positive press.


----------



## NewBully

Im new around here but before I found this site I found this site useful workingpitbull.com, Im not sure if we can post other sites on here so forgive me if im in the wrong.


----------



## meaki

WOW...great post !!! Great post !!! awesome !!!!


----------



## ares41409

hello just want to say love the facts they are very good and to think they ppl say they are bad with kids this is my male with are 1yr old son


----------



## KanesMommy

*STFU*

How is a dog park setting you dog up for failure?! that is the most ridiculous thing....if the dogs in the park are stable and running around, any dog will be fine. Let some yappie dog into the park and yes, all dogs will have issues....but your general statement is straight ignorant.


----------



## aimee235

Use the search feature that we so niftily have and you will see plenty of explanations of why dog parks are bad and yes setting up any dog for failure.


----------



## Sadie

KanesMommy said:


> How is a dog park setting you dog up for failure?! that is the most ridiculous thing....if the dogs in the park are stable and running around, any dog will be fine. Let some yappie dog into the park and yes, all dogs will have issues....but your general statement is straight ignorant.


Bulldogs were bred to fight other dogs that was the reason they were created it's their genetic makeup to be dog aggressive therefore they don't have a PACK mentality they shouldn't go anywhere near a damn dog park it's irresponsible and can only end it great tragedy. Even if your dog doesn't start the fight it if given the opportunity he will finish it.


----------



## n0zqh

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> good post!!!!
> 
> #11. Red Nose, Blue Nose, Black nose, carry no importance or ranking for the APBT. It is simply the color of their nose.
> 
> This could add on to #2
> 
> Since the APBT is a medium sized dog, they do not qualify for large breed food. Even though and AMBully can reach 100#s that ALSO does not qualify it to be large breed. Please stick to REGULAR/ MEDUIM dog food.


I love #11, everyone that sees my pitbull says "Is that a red nose???"
My reply to them is "No she is a Pitbull".


----------



## eblindauer

very good rules. especially the one about the dog park i never though of that yet, but i also havent taken mine yet since its still winter here. i will now keep that in mind!


----------



## Rain Lluvia

*Please Help Me Ease My Concerns -_-*

Hi, I just recently became an owner of a loving pitbull. I rescued her from a pound where she was going to be put to sleep. She was only 5 months old and I couldn't bare leaving her there knowing that she had a wonderful personality. But I've been reading up on some training tips since this is first time owning a pitbull. Quite frankly I did get a bit worried from all the things I have been reading. I am afraid that she will change her calm and wonderful temperament after 8 months. I have had other dogs and I currently own two small dogs. She is great with them and is always wanting to play. But then again she is a puppy. I was just wondering if any one had any tips for me and kinda ease my worry. Thanks I would really appreciate it.


----------



## aus_staffy

Rain Lluvia said:


> Hi, I just recently became an owner of a loving pitbull. I rescued her from a pound where she was going to be put to sleep. She was only 5 months old and I couldn't bare leaving her there knowing that she had a wonderful personality. But I've been reading up on some training tips since this is first time owning a pitbull. Quite frankly I did get a bit worried from all the things I have been reading. I am afraid that she will change her calm and wonderful temperament after 8 months. I have had other dogs and I currently own two small dogs. She is great with them and is always wanting to play. But then again she is a puppy. I was just wondering if any one had any tips for me and kinda ease my worry. Thanks I would really appreciate it.


One of the most important things with a puppy IMO is to crate train her. Get her used to being in there and make it somewhere she feels safe. This leads me onto my next point. Don't leave your puppy unattended with the other dogs while you're not there to supervise. She should have no problem being crated and being away from the others while you're not there if you do the crate training correctly. People new to the breed might think that it's cruel to crate or otherwise contain a dog for a few hours but its a better alternative than coming home to a dead dog.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Rain Lluvia said:


> Hi, I just recently became an owner of a loving pitbull. I rescued her from a pound where she was going to be put to sleep. She was only 5 months old and I couldn't bare leaving her there knowing that she had a wonderful personality. But I've been reading up on some training tips since this is first time owning a pitbull. Quite frankly I did get a bit worried from all the things I have been reading. I am afraid that she will change her calm and wonderful temperament after 8 months. I have had other dogs and I currently own two small dogs. She is great with them and is always wanting to play. But then again she is a puppy. I was just wondering if any one had any tips for me and kinda ease my worry. Thanks I would really appreciate it.


Congrats on your new addition  !! What exactly are you worried about? Please, no need to worry. You picked a truly wonderful and loving breed. Pit bulls love people but most can become DA or dog aggressive as they mature. You should never leave a pit bull unattended with other dogs when you are not home. Only when supervised. You do not need to treat her like a dog killer but you always have to live with the thought in the back of your mind that there is a possibility of change as she ages, usually around 2 years. I am in no way trying to scare you but teach you resposibility with this breed. Some members have had two pit bulls live in peace and harmony for years and then one day they came home to a dead dog or a badly injured one. Remember this is a breed that has been bred for a purpose which is dog fighting and even though it is illegal it is still very much apart of this breed. 
As Aus said, make sure you have a crate and use that as your main training "tool". I have been crate training since the late 80's and wouldn't do things any other way. I have a 9 month old female who loves other dogs and always wants to play BUT I know at some point that could all change. Sounds like you definitely need Gopitbull in your life to raise this pup so I hope you stick around  Feel free to ask as many questions as you like. There are many people on here with alot of expertise on this breed and can help you through :roll:


----------



## dj2773

I am not an owner per say but my daughter has a pittbull and I call him my grand dog. My daughter and her fiance' live with us while she is attending college. There are lots of interesting bits of info. on here that I did not know. Thanks!

dj


----------



## cityofsin

How bout don't ask for a reputable breeder or where you can get a well bred "pit". That should probably be number one on this list.


----------



## HOMEWORK

with inbreeding(SIBLING BREEDING)U get back some of traits that u might be looking for in that perticuler line of dog some of the best bloodlines were down off of tight breed dogs u have to b careful with breeding them to heavy off there family tree


----------



## HOMEWORK

with bog food u are looking for a food that has at least 30-32grams of protein at at least 20 grams of fat for APBT from pups to about 7-8yrs old depending on that activity level of you dog


----------



## MajikTom

*Some comments about off-leash and dog parks*

Hi, new to this site, had two other APBTs (rescues), and a few other dogs, (Husky, Husky mix, Boxer... all individually) but this is my first Pitty Pup. She's 15 weeks now and I got her at 8. Generally going well, a few things to work on, but she's learning lots very quickly. Excellent social butterfly. My kids love her and made me promise not to ever let anyone take her away. (Depends on how you treat her I always say.)

I have a concern about comments related to "off-leash" and "dog parks". perhaps the comments hold true if you are generalizing about certain parks with some "not-so-behaved" dogs. My last Pitty, for example, was "The Best" dog I ever owned. The best tempered, obedient, mannered etc... I could walk off-leash with her while Germain Sheppards were tugging the hell out of the owner, baking up a storm, wanting to kill her and she would stay right by my side without even flinching. I usually would leash her anyway just in case, but she still would leave plenty of slack in her very short leash staying right by my heel. Ok, you might say, if the Sheppard came too close, her demeanor would likely change. Well, once we were passing someone with their dog, and the little Pug started going crazy and snapped at her floppy ear. My Pitty just turned and growled while the Pug kicked up a storm, didn't loose a beat and kept walking by my heel without taking up any slack on our very short leash.

I have many other similar stories with this dog, she was a dream. (Always wondered why the owner gave her up. Found her at the SPCA in Montreal with no history, not even a name.)

Now this could very well be an exception to the rule, but with exceptions come possibilities! And even re-assessments! :roll:

I would think, as with any other dog, you need to assess the situation, get to know the park and the other dogs/owners. 99.999% of the time, my other Pitties had a blast playing with other dogs. Only once did I ever have to intervene in what may have escalated into a fight, (initiated by a Poodle of all things).

If your Pitty is very well socialized around other well mannered dogs, and maintains this temperament, why would you _not _let him/her play with other dogs in the park? I couldn't imagine a life without my dog playing with other dogs....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

not every ones dog is cold like yours was. how ever these dogs in their lineage that were bred to fight the original intention for the dogs is now illegal but its still there is still an urge to fight. we cant all be lucky enough to get a cold dog(for those of us that may want an apbt as a pet). cold dogs and curs werent really what people wanted back in the day so they bred dogs that would fight which eventually brought the dog aggression trait out.



> Pit Bull is a fighting dog bred down from many generations of fighting dogs to even consider raising one of these dogs as a pet you must understand this and accept it-even if you are totally opposed to dog fighting. No matter how you raise this dog he will still be a Pit Bull not a golden retriever!


now i dont think any one will re-assess this thread for one because *we all have to live with every ones "pittie" mistakes if one dog gets outta hand and kills another it makes all our dogs look bad,* even those of us that might have a breed that looks similar to an american pit bull terrier ie american bullys, sbt, ast, alano, what have you.

also dog parks are dirty.... you dont know what nasty parasites or viruses go around there and i heard there was a parvo virus going around that snuffs adults.


----------



## performanceknls

Rain Lluvia said:


> Hi, I just recently became an owner of a loving pitbull. I rescued her from a pound where she was going to be put to sleep. She was only 5 months old and I couldn't bare leaving her there knowing that she had a wonderful personality. But I've been reading up on some training tips since this is first time owning a pitbull. Quite frankly I did get a bit worried from all the things I have been reading. I am afraid that she will change her calm and wonderful temperament after 8 months. I have had other dogs and I currently own two small dogs. She is great with them and is always wanting to play. But then again she is a puppy. I was just wondering if any one had any tips for me and kinda ease my worry. Thanks I would really appreciate it.


There are concerns you need to think of when owning this breed and having small dogs. You can never leave them alone when you are gone just keep them separate while you are away, do not leave food toy items out that could cause a fight, and feed them separate like in crates. Follow those simple rules and you should be ok. Still with this breed comes the potential of dog aggression or DA and that is normal and to be expected. That does not mean you cannot have a civil house but it might. If you are willing to separate your pit bull from your other dogs if they start to not get along then you are just fine. If you can not think if possibly having to separate them and crate and rotate if necessary then find your pup a new home.

There is always a chance that even after many years of peace that something could change. These dogs were bred for DA when the breed was developed and not your typical dog so keep that in mind when owning multiple dogs. It is people who choose to forget that or think they can change that later on learn the hard way when they have a dead dog from a fight. They are great dogs when respected for what they were bred for.



MajikTom said:


> Hi, new to this site, had two other APBTs (rescues), and a few other dogs, (Husky, Husky mix, Boxer... all individually) but this is my first Pitty Pup. She's 15 weeks now and I got her at 8. Generally going well, a few things to work on, but she's learning lots very quickly. Excellent social butterfly. My kids love her and made me promise not to ever let anyone take her away. (Depends on how you treat her I always say.)
> 
> I have a concern about comments related to "off-leash" and "dog parks". perhaps the comments hold true if you are generalizing about certain parks with some "not-so-behaved" dogs. My last Pitty, for example, was "The Best" dog I ever owned. The best tempered, obedient, mannered etc... I could walk off-leash with her while Germain Sheppards were tugging the hell out of the owner, baking up a storm, wanting to kill her and she would stay right by my side without even flinching. I usually would leash her anyway just in case, but she still would leave plenty of slack in her very short leash staying right by my heel. Ok, you might say, if the Sheppard came too close, her demeanor would likely change. Well, once we were passing someone with their dog, and the little Pug started going crazy and snapped at her floppy ear. My Pitty just turned and growled while the Pug kicked up a storm, didn't loose a beat and kept walking by my heel without taking up any slack on our very short leash.
> 
> I have many other similar stories with this dog, she was a dream. (Always wondered why the owner gave her up. Found her at the SPCA in Montreal with no history, not even a name.)
> 
> Now this could very well be an exception to the rule, but with exceptions come possibilities! And even re-assessments! :roll:
> 
> I would think, as with any other dog, you need to assess the situation, get to know the park and the other dogs/owners. 99.999% of the time, my other Pitties had a blast playing with other dogs. Only once did I ever have to intervene in what may have escalated into a fight, (initiated by a Poodle of all things).
> *
> If your Pitty is very well socialized around other well mannered dogs, and maintains this temperament, why would you not let him/her play with other dogs in the park? I couldn't imagine a life without my dog playing with other dogs*....


The reason why is the possibility of something going wrong and you getting blamed for it. Even if your dog did not start a fight they could finish it and why put them in that situation. I have plenty of great dogs with perfect obed but I would never put them in a situation to get attacked or bothered by other dogs like that, you have to be fair in the situations you put your dogs in.

If you have dog friends your dog plays with that is fine but dog parks where they meet strange dogs is not healthy for many reasons. People try to say dogs are pack animals and apply that to dog parks but in a pack they do not have different dogs come everyday. They live with dogs and that is the pack outsiders are not welcome. If you have friends and your dogs play often that is an extension of their pack and just fine. Also dog parks are a breeding ground for disease and not something I want my dogs exposed too. responsible ownership is more that just feeding and watering a dog, it is also knowing what situations to expose them too.

A warning to other forum members, do not turn this thread ugly, we can talk about dog parks without making it personal especially with newbies.


----------



## MajikTom

Well, diseases and such are always a concern, and I suppose a park like High Park in Toronto wouldn't be a very good idea for a Pitbull. I live in a closed community and our off-leash area is a narrow strip of land about a mile long alongside a boulevard bordering a steep ridge, so we know pretty much all the dogs in the area now and they all seem to get along fine except for a couple which I learned to keep Sheila away from. There are two other Pitties in the area and they play just fine together. Of course I am always no more than a few strides away. All I wanted to point out is that not all parks are 'set up for APBT failure', although they may be the norm. I mean, you gotta socialize these dogs somehow eh? (Ok, I'll go look for some club now...)

All that said, having lived with two other APBTs on separate occasions before, one being 'cold' as described above, I still do have a pretty good understanding and respect of the breed, otherwise we wouldn't have adopted one for our family. I by no means call myself an expert, however we understand that even though she is a Razor's Edge Bully, there is still a genetic pre-disposition to fighting we have to respect, and there's always more to read and learn about these dogs.

But back to the thread's intention now, here are my two cents. If you have a family with kids, these there are two things I highly recommend:

#30-something?) Make sure your insurance company is advised that you own an APBT. (They may charge you an extra premium, but it's better to be safe than sorry.)

#30-something+1?) Train your kids! They may understand this is no Golden Retriever, but they also need to know all the do's and don'ts. Make sure they are with you when training a pup. And most of all, they need to be Ambassadors to the breed as well, make sure they understand that!


----------



## performanceknls

MajikTom said:


> Well, diseases and such are always a concern, and I suppose a park like High Park in Toronto wouldn't be a very good idea for a Pitbull. I live in a closed community and our off-leash area is a narrow strip of land about a mile long alongside a boulevard bordering a steep ridge, so we know pretty much all the dogs in the area now and they all seem to get along fine except for a couple which I learned to keep Sheila away from. There are two other Pitties in the area and they play just fine together. Of course I am always no more than a few strides away. All I wanted to point out is that not all parks are 'set up for APBT failure', although they may be the norm. I mean, you gotta socialize these dogs somehow eh? (Ok, I'll go look for some club now...)
> 
> All that said, having lived with two other APBTs on separate occasions before, one being 'cold' as described above, I still do have a pretty good understanding and respect of the breed, otherwise we wouldn't have adopted one for our family. I by no means call myself an expert, however we understand that even though she is a Razor's Edge Bully, there is still a genetic pre-disposition to fighting we have to respect, and there's always more to read and learn about these dogs.
> 
> But back to the thread's intention now, here are my two cents. If you have a family with kids, these there are two things I highly recommend:
> 
> #30-something?) Make sure your insurance company is advised that you own an APBT. (They may charge you an extra premium, but it's better to be safe than sorry.)
> 
> #30-something+1?) Train your kids! They may understand this is no Golden Retriever, but they also need to know all the do's and don'ts. Make sure they are with you when training a pup. And most of all, they need to be Ambassadors to the breed as well, make sure they understand that!


Just so newbies are aware, this is the exception rather than the rule when it comes to dog parks. Also know that bullies are being bred to be less DA since they are bred as a family pet and bred for a different purpose than the APBT. Also cross breeding in many bullies has also lessened the DA with the Am Bullies.



> I mean, you gotta socialize these dogs somehow eh?


Going to a dog park is the wrong way to socialize any dog. Your dog does not need to play with other dogs to be fully and properly socialized. That is a huge misconception in the pet world.


----------



## KMdogs

In some form or another you own a fighting dog.. Or at very least its in the history at some point. Why go to a dog park? People need to understand what they are getting into before they buy or adopt these "pitties". All these rules you hear about with dog owning is thrown out the window when it comes to the APBT and even the lesser drive dogs such as the AST, AmBully, etc. 

They all share the the same history, the extent of which will vary naturally but why even take that chance? Just because you think your the exception? Well let me tell you of the 12 years i can strongly account for not once have i ever been proven wrong. I have grown up around these hounds and not once have these people yelling "its all in how you raise them" proved me to be wrong on these type of subjects. 

If you want to take a dog to the disease infested grass behind the fenced area, trust everyone who steps foot in that fence with another dog that their dog is well behaved, that they are responsible than you chose the wrong breed. I wouldn't take any dog to the park but taking one of these dogs to the park is just plain stupid. 

Socializing? Great! I'm glad you want to socialize your dog but as PK has mentioned above socializing has NOTHING to do with playing nice. A well socialized dog is just that. Remains sound, true and confident in any situation whether its new sights, smells and sounds or familiar. Being able to play with another dog is just that, being able to play and interact peacefully. I have seen countless people make these types of claims and many of those same people that let their dogs play with others to "socialize" have these dogs that when introduced to something new instantly breaks down. Thats not doing the dog justice.

DA is genetically instilled in the APBT and many breeds where the APBT was the foundation of creation. Depending on what we are talking about will depend on the level of DA evident in the breed, for instance the American Bullies are lack drive and are generally friendly (as a whole) towards other animals due to the nature of why they are being bred. Still no excuse to take them to a dog park mind you.

Those that defend the dog park with these hounds are those that come back after _____ amount of time crying and complaining about the situation they are in. I have no sympathy. You did it to yourself and the only ones i feel for are those you screwed over with your actions that are knowledgable and responsible with these dogs when BSL gets called out for action.


----------



## hell no they wont go

omg really now what is with all this dog park crap. theres a lot of informative posts on dogs parks and why they are a BAD idea...so since those warning posts about parks are being argued or questioned despite all the FACTS provided why don't we all look at it this way.

with the apbt breed and them coming from a fighting history, it is a huge gamble to take em to dog parks. NOW is that gamle worth the risk of losing the saftey for your dog, health, and yes life and love of your dog? if it is, then maybe an apt is NOT a breed for you to own! point blank period. my resoning is simply because if u cant understand why taking them to the dog park is BAD then you clearly don't understand the history of the breed and what any apbt is capable of. 

that is as simple as i can make it, cuz i can easily go on a 2 page essay of how ignorance is shown in owners that argue about taking your apbt to dog parks. there are much safer means of socializing your apbt. no dog park is guranteed to be a safe place for socializing.


----------



## hell no they wont go

and no not all apbts have fought or ever showed signs of agression. i owned a few tht lived full life spans n never even growled at another dog. but it doesnt mean they werent capable of it. and if they ever did it would not come as a surprise to me because of the breed. with this breed you can never be too cautious around other dogs. a few years bck my friends apbt (temperment tested even)was ordered to get put to sleep. 2 other dogs started a fight with her over a rope at the park. n she basically tore one of the two up very bad. so end of story she got put down even though every one at the park stated to the cops the other two dogs were the ones to clearly start the fight. both of those dogs had he same owner. now none of what had happened reflected upon the other owner in the eyes of the athority. it all only reflected on my friend the apbt owner. for not being able to break up a fight or control a dangerous breed.

again dog parks are a gamble not worth risking your apbt over.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> Those that defend the dog park with these hounds are those that come back after _____ amount of time crying and complaining about the situation they are in. I have no sympathy. You did it to yourself and the only ones i feel for are those you screwed over with your actions that are knowledgable and responsible with these dogs when BSL gets called out for action.


:goodpost: couldnt agree more



hell no they wont go said:


> a few years bck my friends apbt (temperment tested even)was ordered to get put to sleep. 2 other dogs started a fight with her over a rope at the park. n she basically tore one of the two up very bad. so end of story she got put down even though every one at the park stated to the cops the other two dogs were the ones to clearly start the fight. both of those dogs had he same owner. now none of what had happened reflected upon the other owner in the eyes of the athority. it all only reflected on my friend the apbt owner. for not being able to break up a fight or control a dangerous breed.
> 
> again dog parks are a gamble not worth risking your apbt over.


sadly some people have to learn by getting their heart broke. its just a bad idea in general.


----------



## KhashLovesGucci

hell no they wont go said:


> i know there constaintly going to be new people joining this forum who have either been in this breed or are new to it but i thought it would be nice to at least every now and then post some pitbull basics for those who are new to the breed yeah they can ask their own questions if they have an but im sure if we add facts we will cover some topics and well facts that may have never occured to them but are always importiant to know so those of you who have been in the breed a while or just know a bunch about this breed post what youl ike please i am also interested to see what we all have to say.
> 
> i'll start with some basics
> 
> # 1 color means nothing in this breed it does not indentify rarity or temperment merle coloring is a sign of a mix and health issues.
> 
> #2 an american pitbull terrier is a dog that weighs anywhere from 40 to 65 pounds give or take male or female
> 
> #3 an american bully is a heavier set dog usually from 70 to 100 pound depending on where you get them and how they were bred some can be as short as an english bulldog some can be a healthy height...i'll let the american bully people cover the american bullies they will know standards better.
> 
> #4 the american pitbull terrier WAS a fighting dog and it is not uncommon for even the most well socialized apbt to have dog agression
> 
> #5 an apbt (well bred) will not be people agressive but may attack only if it feels highly threatened by a person or an owners life may be at steak an apbt would rather lick a burglar to death then bite it THESE ARE NOT GUARD DOGS NORE ARE THEY MEANT TO BE VICIOUSE IF YOU WANT A GUARD DOG GET A DIFFERENT BREED!
> 
> #6 the term pitbull is only a term that repersents 20 plus breeds that look similar that the genral public can not tell apart so they fall under the pitbull category sad but true the name for this breed is the american pitbull terrier
> 
> #7 DO NOT BREED YOUR PIT UNLESS YOU ARE A REPUTABLE BREEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if anyone wonders why i am sure over half the people on this forum could easily explain so if anyone wonders why i put that feel free to ask away please!
> 
> ok waiting for others to add their imput and facts i know there are a hell of a lot more then 7!


I'm pretty new to this site myself, as am i new to being a pitbull owner. I find posts like this super helpful. As much as i know about APBT's through reading and some through exp. of owning one, I still love to learn more, and always read about them, and understand them better!

So not only do i strongly agree with you, but i think the more advanced knowledgeable users should fill us with some in-sight! haha..

i'd love for my lil girl to be a nice big healthy strong caring NICE sweetheart! haha


----------



## HAWKTRAINER

gd idea wood help me alot i have had the breed in the famly all my life but its my first true dog my self so im more a les a complet beginer as i am intrested in weight pull and spring pole work so looking in to haw and wen to start a dog on it looked all over carnt fined a thing lol


----------



## NorthCarolinaPits

Hello forum... I've decided to get into the world of computers.I've been breeding, watching and culling real bulldogs since The mid 80's. My fist Gamebred Bulldog came from a breeding of Ch Jeep X's Flower's Solly. She didn't turn out well and was culled. I've had numerous good dogs along the years. I'm a newbie to this board but by NO means a Newbie.


----------



## blunose

is blunose worth more money than rednose?


----------



## KMdogs

blunose said:


> is blunose worth more money than rednose?


Tri - Grey is worth the most..


----------



## blunose

thanks so grey is the most valuable?


----------



## Elvisfink

This is so NOT FAIR!!!! I want to say something, but I don't want to start another 6+ page thread in the VP section again. Merle...........


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Elvisfink said:


> This is so NOT FAIR!!!! I want to say something, but I don't want to start another 6+ page thread in the VP section again. Merle...........


i agree with with u Elvis. Merle with blu eyes. :angeldevi


----------



## redog

:rofl:


Elvisfink said:


> This is so NOT FAIR!!!! I want to say something, but I don't want to start another 6+ page thread in the VP section again. Merle...........


:rofl: BWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Elvisfink

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i agree with with u Elvis. Merle with blu eyes. :angeldevi





redog said:


> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: BWAAHAHAHAHA


You're both JERKS!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Firehazard

Elvisfink said:


> This is so NOT FAIR!!!! I want to say something, but I don't want to start another 6+ page thread in the VP section again. Merle...........


:goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angelbaby

LMAO @ merle its those red x blue Those purple noses are the rarest .


----------



## blunose

whats merle??? i thought blu was the rarest


----------



## angelbaby

Blunose, In all honesty Blue nose , red nose just refers to the color of the dogs nose. Nothing more special then a black nose . A color of a dog does not make it worth anything more then another color. Infact color should be the last of the concerns when picking a dog out . merle is a color that IS NOT recognized in this breed, although there are a few breeders who are breeding this by adding catahoula to there lines and then denying it. If you want more info on the merle color use the search funtion at the top in the blue bar and type in merle. There are a few threads that go over all that and have pictures in there to show you . No color in the bullys or APBT's are rare, a breeder claiming to have "rare " colors is someone to stay clear of.


----------



## blunose

so color shouldnt matter? i like blu pits they just look
better than other colors imo


----------



## Carriana

blunose said:


> so color shouldnt matter? i like blu pits they just look
> better than other colors imo


Color _shouldn't_ matter, that's the whole point. There is no such thing as a rare color of "pits" and value is relative. Are you willing to spend more money for a poorly bred animal from a questionable breeder who is peddling "rare blue nose pits" as though there are something unique, or special? By all means, spend a thou or two on a dog that probably won't live past 6 years and is riddled with health problems. If you're going to pay for an animal, would you rather buy from someone producing animals solely based on color, or would you rather buy from someone who is breeding with a purpose and has a passion for what they are producing, regardless of such useless measurements of worth like coat color?

Monetary value doesn't equal worth or worthiness.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Carriana said:


> Color _shouldn't_ matter, that's the whole point. There is no such thing as a rare color of "pits" and value is relative. Are you willing to spend more money for a poorly bred animal from a questionable breeder who is peddling "rare blue nose pits" as though there are something unique, or special? By all means, spend a thou or two on a dog that probably won't live past 6 years and is riddled with health problems. If you're going to pay for an animal, would you rather buy from someone producing animals solely based on color, or would you rather buy from someone who is breeding with a purpose and has a passion for what they are producing, regardless of such useless measurements of worth like coat color?
> 
> Monetary value doesn't equal worth or worthiness.


WORD!!!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby

I have bought dogs for there color before and it is fine to do many do this HOWEVER other issues like structure and health should come 1st. You can find everything you want in a dog including the color you want but just may have to spend a little longer to find it. I would never settle for a sub par dog health or structure or temperment wise because of the color.


----------



## blunose

if i was going down to the porsche dealership i would
not say I'll take a porsche "just give me whatever color ya got in the back" lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

blunose said:


> if i was going down to the porsche dealership i would
> not say I'll take a porsche "just give me whatever color ya got in the back" lol


Yea but you wouldn't say, "I don't care that it'll only run for a month or two as long as its red it's cool." lmao


----------



## angelbaby

kg420 said:


> Yea but you wouldn't say, "I don't care that it'll only run for a month or two as long as its red it's cool." lmao


:goodpost: LMAO soooo true.


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl: :rofl: right


----------



## blunose

so yall are tellin me "breeders" cant create a well
balanced dog that has a desirable color??? sounds
like people are justifying there ugly colored litters
with "color is not important" sales pitch?


----------



## KMdogs

blunose said:


> so yall are tellin me "breeders" cant create a well
> balanced dog that has a desirable color??? sounds
> like people are justifying there ugly colored litters
> with "color is not important" sales pitch?


If we are talking about Bulldogs/APBT, function and ability is first and foremost.. Cosmetics (coat color for example) are last..

If we are talking about the American Bully, "Blue" (dilute of black) makes up probably a good 70% of the entire breed in some variant.. (fawn, brindle, etc) First and foremost for an American Bully should be able to conform to registry standard as that is what they are bred for..

Breeding for color results in nothing more than health problems, particularly if you have very little knowledge on genetics and what your doing.


----------



## Black Rabbit

blunose said:


> so yall are tellin me "breeders" cant create a well
> balanced dog that has a desirable color??? sounds
> like people are justifying there ugly colored litters
> with "color is not important" sales pitch?


This is not a sales pitch the fact is, most responsible breeders breed for a purpose wether they are looking for a well balanced working dog, or a sound and structurally well rounded show dog. They are looking for ability and conformation, not coat color. The function and working ability is way more important. Now I'm not saying they can't do all that and have a desired color like blue or red but to them it doesn't even matter. Does that make better sense? Also sinse blue is a dilution of black, meaning they have lack of pigment much like an albino, they can also come with genetic health disorders including but not limited to, blindness, deafness, skin irritations, food allergies, and other underlying health problems. This is where health tests come in handy. IMO its a beautiful color but one shouldn't strive to produce something that could possibly come along with health risks.



KMdogs said:


> If we are talking about Bulldogs/APBT, function and ability is first and foremost.. Cosmetics (coat color for example) are last..
> 
> If we are talking about the American Bully, "Blue" (dilute of black) makes up probably a good 70% of the entire breed in some variant.. (fawn, brindle, etc) First and foremost for an American Bully should be able to conform to registry standard as that is what they are bred for..
> 
> Breeding for color results in nothing more than health problems, particularly if you have very little knowledge on genetics and what your doing.


:goodpost:


----------



## angelbaby

blunose said:


> so yall are tellin me "breeders" cant create a well
> balanced dog that has a desirable color??? sounds
> like people are justifying there ugly colored litters
> with "color is not important" sales pitch?


YOU obviously DID NOT read my post. It is OK to pick a dog based on color AS LONG as you put the more important aspects 1st like structure, temperment, and health. I said alot of people do buy dogs based on color I know I have and probably will again. The point is NOT to go buy a dog BECAUSE he/she is a certain color over everything else. I said you may have to look longer for what you want to find the perfect dog vs finding a litter you like and maybe not having the color you want. I would never settle for a dog who is unhealthy , or bad structure or who parents are aggressive just based on the pups color. Color should really be at the bottom of the list when it comes to picking a puppy, however saying that you can get everything on your list it just takes more time in most cases.


----------



## Carriana

Ugly coat colors? To each their own, not everyone in the bulldog world thinks blue is the more desirable color. I love my red dog, but I would love him just the same if he was black, blue, purple, whatever. 

As for the porche comparison: first of all, a dog is not a car, second when you choose a porsche, first and foremost you choose it because it's a performance based car, not because it's red, so even in your analogy color is still secondary. No one is saying that you can't have a color preference, but color should never be your first prerogative.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Very well said ladies. It's perfectly fine to like or buy your favorite color but you shouldn't get a pup lacking health or temperament just because of the color. Making sure the pup is healthy should always be first.


----------



## blunose

thanks for the explanations, kinda makes sence


----------



## blunose

here goes my boy, I picked him for color


----------



## Vilebeast

Is your dog primary function to be a pet? If so his color is fine, as long as you are happy with. If your out proving your dog, IE catch work, schutzhund, agilty color should be your last thought


----------



## American_Pit13

blunose said:


> so yall are tellin me "breeders" cant create a well
> balanced dog that has a desirable color??? sounds
> like people are justifying there ugly colored litters
> with "color is not important" sales pitch?


Dogs can be bred in beautiful colors, however too many people have no idea what they are doing when they breed and try to get a pretty color and end up with a horribly built dog because they were only looking at the colors not health, temperament and structure.

I love color, but I love function more. These are dogs I have owned in a variety of colors. No colors are rare or even close to it ( especially blue as it is one of the most over bred colors out there). Color is important since you do have to look at it everyday when you see your dog, but it should not be a factor when it comes to which dogs to breed.


----------



## fairfax

nice post thanks for the share


----------



## dandre77

I just wanted to say that this is by far 1 of the best posts i have read on this site. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ashleypru

if an 8wk old apbt puppy is brought into a house of year old dogs (labs/huskies-sweet and well mannered) and is raised around them, should they ever be left to play together? or is that just something that should never be allowed?


----------



## Rudy4747

ashleypru said:


> if an 8wk old apbt puppy is brought into a house of year old dogs (labs/huskies-sweet and well mannered) and is raised around them, should they ever be left to play together? or is that just something that should never be allowed?


Should never be left to play with out some one watching them.


----------



## storey

Not sure if this was noted but APBT need and thrive on attention. I my opinion no other dog compares, but if your not putting in time, your probably not getting all out of your dog. Let it be around people as much as possible. Learn its habits. What it does when its bored. Watch for these things. Take on walks daily. If u can't spend a lot of time with your dog you may have got the wrong dog.


----------



## angel3115

I'm glad I found this forum, and this topic. As I posted in my intro, I just adopted a puppy from the Humane Society, and I've been browsing around to learn everything I can. I'm prepared for others' ignorance, though I still find it incredibly annoying.

I've always been of the opinion that there are no bad dogs, just bad owners. I mean, when my mother had Maggie, our shepherd mix, she was out of control. My mother would not let something as trivial as some animal dampen her social life (her words, not mine). So the poor animal spent a good 90% of her time in a crate, or outside pen. Maggie couldn't even do simple obedience things, let alone things like walk on a leash, so my mother never put her on one, because it was too much bother. Now that we have her she is much better behaved. It took a lot of time and patience.

I'm hoping that experience with an animal aggressive breed will help us if our new family member does turn aggressive. Gabby, our Karelian, is very animal aggressive, as was her mother, so we had to go through quite a bit getting them to be okay around other dogs and the cats. 

Because of this I completely agree about dog parks. We would never take Gabby, or Kita when she was still alive, to a dog park. We know that even though they were very well trained, and very obedient, their innate desire to keep us safe from strange animals would be stronger. We have a neighbor with a little dog that she doesn't keep on a leash. I've had to pick Gabby up and carry her to keep her from killing that little dog. The only difference here is that since Karelians are such a rare breed in the US Gabby won't be instantly blamed even if she didn't start it. Apbt's have a notorious reputation in this country, and our little sweetheart Phantom would probably get put down if he ever killed that stupid little dog, even though he will be on a leash, and that dog is left to run loose.

We already crate the dogs when we're not home. It's mostly to keep them from getting into stuff, but yeah, fights could break out too. As it is, we're having trouble getting Gabby to accept Phantom. It's only been three days, so hopefully the issue can be resolved. I just think Gabby is getting to the age where she doesn't accept change easily, and she may be afraid the pup is her replacement. 

Knowing your dog well is very important to their training. Gabby and Maggie are very different, for example. Gabby requires aggressive pack mentality training because of her breed, as well as individual personality. Maggie is an aim-to please drool face, so it upsets her when we're clearly mad at her. So far, Phantom seems to respond well to verbal reprimand. A firm 'no' usually gets the point across.


----------



## Rainie

Thank you for this thread. I'm new to the forum and am educating myself because I have friends who own apbt and they socialize with my dog. They are rarely off leash together, usually after our morning walk. Now, I will make sure I keep an eye on them at all times...,and never leave them unattended. 

Please continue to politely provide information to uneducated people such as myself and not assume some are idiots. Of course, I realize people can be still be idiots, but that is not always the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames

Rainie said:


> Thank you for this thread. I'm new to the forum and am educating myself because I have friends who own apbt and they socialize with my dog. They are rarely off leash together, usually after our morning walk. Now, I will make sure I keep an eye on them at all times...,and never leave them unattended.
> 
> Please continue to politely provide information to uneducated people such as myself and not assume some are idiots. Of course, I realize people can be still be idiots, but that is not always the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Haha that's great!!! We don't think everyone are idiots, just the ones who refused to listen after asking for a opinion lol


----------



## BlueTitan

This is all good advise! 

I want to ask why no dog park? I know my dog is only 4 months, but he LOVES the dog parks. We take him weekly and never had a problem. Should I stop taking him at a certain age? Or just stop right away. 

My dog loves other dogs kids and people, so far no aggression signs. I know this can change in the future but I want to keep him as social as possible to try to avoid any aggression as he gets older. (I know around 2 they will become ("mature") because I have only been told this 99 times in my welcome post about how dumb I am for wanting a female for my male to have a friend.) 

Sorry if I am asking repeat questions, I skimmed through the posts =)


----------



## Boscoe

Thank you for all of the info in this post! I'm trying to learn as much as I can so I can be responsible owner and keep my Boscoe happy :goodpost:


----------



## ames

BlueTitan said:


> This is all good advise!
> 
> I want to ask why no dog park? I know my dog is only 4 months, but he LOVES the dog parks. We take him weekly and never had a problem. Should I stop taking him at a certain age? Or just stop right away.
> 
> My dog loves other dogs kids and people, so far no aggression signs. I know this can change in the future but I want to keep him as social as possible to try to avoid any aggression as he gets older. (I know around 2 they will become ("mature") because I have only been told this 99 times in my welcome post about how dumb I am for wanting a female for my male to have a friend.)
> 
> Is there a right/wrong way to train these dogs?
> To introduce them to a new puppy in the family (same breed)
> I feel some people on here think they know it all because they have been around longer but I have grown up with this breed and never had a problem with PA, FA, OR DA.
> 
> Sorry if I am asking repeat questions, I skimmed through the posts =)


There are many dogs who "always" love kids and people AND other dogs. You need to know your dog, but know that the potential is always there to end a fight, even if it doesn't start one. With disease and the potential damage that could be done TO my dog, let alone of he did damage while defending himself. I don't think dog parks are good at any age. My boy had his first incident at 8 months when we were walking and an off leash dog attacked him. After that he could not greet other dogs anymore. It really depends on your dog when it will happen. To me, it not worth the risk. There are tons of dog park threads that explain in detail and have way more stories. You will also see what people who support them say and decide for yourself.

Another example just in the news this week. An owner and his 3 pit bull type pups were leaving the dog park. He brought his dogs to his truck tied they leashes off to the truck, and someone drive in the parking lot, opened heir door and their dog jumps out and attacked his 3 dogs. The owner of the attacking dog started to pummel and kick the 3 dogs. His dog attacked the owner of the 3 pit bull type dogs while he was trying to get him away. The owner of the attack dog removed his dog leash from being tied and moved it across the lot to tie it to a tree and beat the crap out the dog. 911 was called. The pit bull owner had his 3 did taken, and they were killed last night. The other owner picked his dog up and went home from the scene. DON'T put your dog anywhere near a dog park. It's not safe from haters anywhere but at least your chances I encountering of leash dogs drop, and the potential for this situation I happens drops as a result. I'm not saying keep your dogs locked up. I'm saying bring them to a leash only park. Go on Facebook and meet people in your area to arrange time for your dogs to play in a fenced in baseball field. Don't go near a dog park and always keep your dog leased when its not contained.

Training dogs depends on the dog IMO. Start a new thread with specific questions and people can give you their thoughts.


----------



## BlueTitan

ames said:


> There are many dogs who "always" love kids and people AND other dogs. You need to know your dog, but know that the potential is always there to end a fight, even if it doesn't start one. With disease and the potential damage that could be done TO my dog, let alone of he did damage while defending himself. I don't think dog parks are good at any age. My boy had his first incident at 8 months when we were walking and an off leash dog attacked him. After that he could not greet other dogs anymore. It really depends on your dog when it will happen. To me, it not worth the risk. There are tons of dog park threads that explain in detail and have way more stories. You will also see what people who support them say and decide for yourself.
> 
> Another example just in the news this week. An owner and his 3 pit bull type pups were leaving the dog park. He brought his dogs to his truck tied they leashes off to the truck, and someone drive in the parking lot, opened heir door and their dog jumps out and attacked his 3 dogs. The owner of the attacking dog started to pummel and kick the 3 dogs. His dog attacked the owner of the 3 pit bull type dogs while he was trying to get him away. The owner of the attack dog removed his dog leash from being tied and moved it across the lot to tie it to a tree and beat the crap out the dog. 911 was called. The pit bull owner had his 3 did taken, and they were killed last night. The other owner picked his dog up and went home from the scene. DON'T put your dog anywhere near a dog park. It's not safe from haters anywhere but at least your chances I encountering of leash dogs drop, and the potential for this situation I happens drops as a result. I'm not saying keep your dogs locked up. I'm saying bring them to a leash only park. Go on Facebook and meet people in your area to arrange time for your dogs to play in a fenced in baseball field. Don't go near a dog park and always keep your dog leased when its not contained.
> 
> Training dogs depends on the dog IMO. Start a new thread with specific questions and people can give you their thoughts.


I read about it! I was mortified! But that is a good reason. I guess we will stick to walking around the park and going to the beach =)


----------



## ames

BlueTitan said:


> I read about it! I was mortified! But that is a good reason. I guess we will stick to walking around the park and going to the beach =)


exactly! Or walk a cemetery or a play ground, PLENTY of places to walk your pup, even arrange times with other dogs and owners you know. The key is to find a group of people who you know and trust that if something happens your dog will not be targeted.


----------



## axel0305

I am what u would consider a backyard breeder I had papers for my male but were lost during house moving with pedigree but I nolonger have them. Anyway I want to start an official kennel with all the things that were talking about but I'm gna get started by getting dogs for looks and temperment I love the breed and its abilities I do not fight or promote fighting but I've always wanted my own kennell I have the property to do so. Any pointers on how to get started??


----------



## ames

axel0305 said:


> I am what u would consider a backyard breeder I had papers for my male but were lost during house moving with pedigree but I nolonger have them. Anyway I want to start an official kennel with all the things that were talking about but I'm gna get started by getting dogs for looks and temperment I love the breed and its abilities I do not fight or promote fighting but I've always wanted my own kennell I have the property to do so. Any pointers on how to get started??


you should start a new thread for your question, but I would start by reading all you can, find a reputable breeder around you and see if they will let you help so you can learn.


----------



## axel0305

I am what u would consider a backyard breeder I had papers for my male but were lost during house moving with pedigree but I nolonger have them. Anyway I want to start an official kennel with all the things that were talking about but I'm gna get started by getting dogs for looks and temperment I love the breed and its abilities I do not fight or promote fighting but I've always wanted my own kennell I have the property to do so. Any pointers on how to get started??


----------



## kedrickwright

*introducing puppies to adults*

hi my names wade and ill be buying my first pitbull this friday. my brother has a full grown male pitbull and i was gonna buy a puppy female this will sound like a dumb question but his dog is well tempered but ive also never seen him around female dogs let alone female puppies my question is will he be aggresive towards her no need to bring an innocent puppy into a hostile environment plz write back


----------



## Trajan

good point...about the #10 rule. Not all owners think that way. However, good points


----------



## S.A. Pitbulls

#24 APBT's are extremely loyal!!!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

im glad you came here for the info, but it makes me kind of sad here....

"I am what u would consider a backyard breeder I had papers for my male but were lost during house moving with pedigree but I nolonger have them."
-- if you are registered with a real registry, they should have your information, and can most likely get you the information you need. not sure about the actual papers, but at least the pedigree.

" Anyway I want to start an official kennel with all the things that were talking about but I'm gna get started by getting dogs for looks and temperment"
--  no reputable breeder breeds for this... they breed to stay true to standards... your hearts in the right place... but maybe some more education on breeding would be beneficial.

i say leave it to the experts.... :rain:


----------



## Thaivo

#23 most of the listing stuffs in here is idiotic and retarded as hell. "pitbull is not a guard dog if you want a guard dog get another breed." you sir, are a moron, and I can really tell you are a true die- hard fan of the ADBA and dog fighter. Who say a pit is not a good guard or it shouldnt be. Man you live in my area I would really pay to see you hop in my fence and come out alive. That is the lames thing I ever hear. Dude stop with the dog fighter standard. A pitbull should only weight 45-65 pounds. All my dogs weight 65 pounds and up with paper and pedigree that goes back in time. That 45-65 pounds dogs that you mention are again dogfighter standard. They want to dogs to small, rip, and light on their feet. So hey train the shit out of their dogs. Just becus you have a dog that fit the old dogfighter standard that doesn't mean other people dogs are not real pitbull. Dude that area is long over. Pitbull have change. I take care of my dogs. I feed them good food, exercise them. They big and fit. Not every pitbull have to be stupid friendly and stinky to be a real pit. That retarded. You sir, need to be more openminded. And stop with pushing your believe and opinion about what pit suppose to be. That really dumb and childish as hell. Pitbull is dog. And every dogs is different. Your dog is scare or friendly with people. My dog is curious and protective. It got nothing to do with the breed. Man I sorry to say but this is the reason why the American bully is getting so popular. And our pit is slowly disappearing cus of people like you. You expect every pitbull to looks and act the same. Cus you like your pit to have a small waist and his rip cages popping out of his skin, you expect every one else to do the same things. That goes for most of the people in here. Stop being so freaking close minded people.so what if my dog is 80 or 100 pounds as long as I training and exercise him properly for him to be fit and healthy. I don't see what wrong with that. Not every one like a skinny pitbull. And I'm one of them. To me that is like mistreating your dogs. A fat dog is not healthy so is a dog that is show all his rip cages and weight 35-45 pounds full grown. I'm not hating on none dogs here im saying yall are not dogfighter so why not feed your dog some more food. The food y'all feed your dogs are just enough for them to past by. Dude 65-85 male to me is the ideal weight for a pitbull. Cus I'm not fighting my dog why should I stick with that lousy dogfighter standard. If you say a 70+ pounds is not a real pitbull, then I suggest you google it and then tell what you found. My man once again stop pushing your "GAME PIT" weight on other people. You sure can hurt a lot of people feeling. You sure get me mad to hear this nonsense. You are heading into a dead road and sure enough you taking majority of the people in this board that have your "what-a-real-pits-should-be" down. What you and other have are call game pit, what me and the other have now a day are call the next generation pit. The new age pitbull.


----------



## EckoMac

Thaivo said:


> #23 most of the listing stuffs in here is idiotic and retarded as hell. "pitbull is not a guard dog if you want a guard dog get another breed." you sir, are a moron, and I can really tell you are a true die- hard fan of the ADBA and dog fighter. Who say a pit is not a good guard or it shouldnt be. Man you live in my area I would really pay to see you hop in my fence and come out alive. That is the lames thing I ever hear. Dude stop with the dog fighter standard. A pitbull should only weight 45-65 pounds. All my dogs weight 65 pounds and up with paper and pedigree that goes back in time. That 45-65 pounds dogs that you mention are again dogfighter standard. They want to dogs to small, rip, and light on their feet. So hey train the shit out of their dogs. Just becus you have a dog that fit the old dogfighter standard that doesn't mean other people dogs are not real pitbull. Dude that area is long over. Pitbull have change. I take care of my dogs. I feed them good food, exercise them. They big and fit. Not every pitbull have to be stupid friendly and stinky to be a real pit. That retarded. You sir, need to be more openminded. And stop with pushing your believe and opinion about what pit suppose to be. That really dumb and childish as hell. Pitbull is dog. And every dogs is different. Your dog is scare or friendly with people. My dog is curious and protective. It got nothing to do with the breed. Man I sorry to say but this is the reason why the American bully is getting so popular. And our pit is slowly disappearing cus of people like you. You expect every pitbull to looks and act the same. Cus you like your pit to have a small waist and his rip cages popping out of his skin, you expect every one else to do the same things. That goes for most of the people in here. Stop being so freaking close minded people.so what if my dog is 80 or 100 pounds as long as I training and exercise him properly for him to be fit and healthy. I don't see what wrong with that. Not every one like a skinny pitbull. And I'm one of them. To me that is like mistreating your dogs. A fat dog is not healthy so is a dog that is show all his rip cages and weight 35-45 pounds full grown. I'm not hating on none dogs here im saying yall are not dogfighter so why not feed your dog some more food. The food y'all feed your dogs are just enough for them to past by. Dude 65-85 male to me is the ideal weight for a pitbull. Cus I'm not fighting my dog why should I stick with that lousy dogfighter standard. If you say a 70+ pounds is not a real pitbull, then I suggest you google it and then tell what you found. My man once again stop pushing your "GAME PIT" weight on other people. You sure can hurt a lot of people feeling. You sure get me mad to hear this nonsense. You are heading into a dead road and sure enough you taking majority of the people in this board that have your "what-a-real-pits-should-be" down. What you and other have are call game pit, what me and the other have now a day are call the next generation pit. The new age pitbull.


APBT is not 65-85 lbs. If your dog weighs that much then you have a mix. ADBA show dogs are physically fit, not skinny. Read the standards of the breed before you throw down BS like you are.


----------



## bradythebaby

*Puppy bitting lips bringing blood*

I have a 3 mth pit bull with my 5 year old boxer, he is constantly going for her lips because they hang low. He goes for that any chance he gets, this morning he brought blood to her lip. I separate the two and put him in time out in his kennel. What can I do to break him of this and what can I put on my boxers lip?

We have had him since he was 6 weeks but it is getting worse at the nibbling. I really don't know what to do. His trainer just says separate the but I need more help then that.

They get along great like brother and sister but his butting is really pissing me off. Please help.


----------



## Carriana

We call those ” gummy lips” in my house 

If you're boxer isn't giving the cues that enough is enough you may want to read up on bite inhibition (there are several threads on the topic, just use the search bar.) Teaching your puppy that teeth to skin contact is unwanted behavior is a must. Puppies use their mouths to explore the world but before he gets too much bigger and it stops being cute and starts being a big problem , you need enforce some manners.

Oh, and you may want to start a new thread worth your question, you may get more responses that way. This is an old thread.


----------



## American_Pit13

Thaivo said:


> #23 most of the listing stuffs in here is idiotic and retarded as hell. "pitbull is not a guard dog if you want a guard dog get another breed." you sir, are a moron, and I can really tell you are a true die- hard fan of the ADBA and dog fighter. Who say a pit is not a good guard or it shouldnt be. Man you live in my area I would really pay to see you hop in my fence and come out alive. That is the lames thing I ever hear. Dude stop with the dog fighter standard. A pitbull should only weight 45-65 pounds. All my dogs weight 65 pounds and up with paper and pedigree that goes back in time. That 45-65 pounds dogs that you mention are again dogfighter standard. They want to dogs to small, rip, and light on their feet. So hey train the shit out of their dogs. Just becus you have a dog that fit the old dogfighter standard that doesn't mean other people dogs are not real pitbull. Dude that area is long over. Pitbull have change. I take care of my dogs. I feed them good food, exercise them. They big and fit. Not every pitbull have to be stupid friendly and stinky to be a real pit. That retarded. You sir, need to be more openminded. And stop with pushing your believe and opinion about what pit suppose to be. That really dumb and childish as hell. Pitbull is dog. And every dogs is different. Your dog is scare or friendly with people. My dog is curious and protective. It got nothing to do with the breed. Man I sorry to say but this is the reason why the American bully is getting so popular. And our pit is slowly disappearing cus of people like you. You expect every pitbull to looks and act the same. Cus you like your pit to have a small waist and his rip cages popping out of his skin, you expect every one else to do the same things. That goes for most of the people in here. Stop being so freaking close minded people.so what if my dog is 80 or 100 pounds as long as I training and exercise him properly for him to be fit and healthy. I don't see what wrong with that. Not every one like a skinny pitbull. And I'm one of them. To me that is like mistreating your dogs. A fat dog is not healthy so is a dog that is show all his rip cages and weight 35-45 pounds full grown. I'm not hating on none dogs here im saying yall are not dogfighter so why not feed your dog some more food. The food y'all feed your dogs are just enough for them to past by. Dude 65-85 male to me is the ideal weight for a pitbull. Cus I'm not fighting my dog why should I stick with that lousy dogfighter standard. If you say a 70+ pounds is not a real pitbull, then I suggest you google it and then tell what you found. My man once again stop pushing your "GAME PIT" weight on other people. You sure can hurt a lot of people feeling. You sure get me mad to hear this nonsense. You are heading into a dead road and sure enough you taking majority of the people in this board that have your "what-a-real-pits-should-be" down. What you and other have are call game pit, what me and the other have now a day are call the next generation pit. The new age pitbull.


Your entire post is so out right retarded I would ban you if it were not for the fact that you don't even come here to spread your stupidity anyway.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ok I'll take my swing at this. thaivo, #1 you're just as stupid as the "if it ain't been in the pit its not a pit " ppl. Pedigree and function is everything. #2 dogs weight is just like ppls weight. Some are fat some are slim some are aathletic some arent. I have a bully who is under 60lbs, a rescue pitbull type mix that is under 60lbs and a xl (not a bully. Ill be more than happy to explain this to anyone) that is 90+lbs. All athletic and in shape. This new generation of pitbull you're talking about is uneducated dipshits much like yourself who have n9 idea what theyre talking about. Ppl like u is what make ppl think everyone is stupid and jeed their hands held when it comes to this breed. If you take your 100lbs dog to a adba show theyre going to laugh you out of the building once u spout off witg the "hes the next evolutuon of pitbulls". .#3 this whole "jump my fence bet you die" is why bsl exists. Youre further feeding into the mass genocide of these animals. I hope no1 is even hurt by one of your animals so mine areny put at risk. #4 the apbt isnt a good guard dog. Theres a difference between a guard dog and a personal protection dog.


----------



## JoKealoha

#5... HAHAHAHAA!
yes, do the world a favor. or two.


----------



## EckoMac

um, yeah, anyone else look at the dates on this thread?

Dead thread rising.


----------



## American_Pit13

Yup that happens with stickies.


----------



## mehandi12

i think # 1 color means nothing in this breed it does not indentify rarity or temperment merle coloring is a sign of a mix and health issues.


----------

